# Dubia roach allergy ???



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Hi ,

I have just been counting some dubia's out and came over with constant sneezing around 20 -30 times and my throat seemed to go mighty sore from the sneezing ,
I have asthma and wondered if the dubia frass could be a trigger ???

Does anybody else have this problem with there roaches ???

Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Hope some more info comes from this cause if true i dont need them


----------



## thenovice (Jul 8, 2009)

I seem to be very sensitive to their excrement. Had blisters burnt into my fingers the other day. No sneezing yet . Allergies are possible to anything so if you sneeze everytime you come near, you are allergic. The sad part is, allergies only tend to get worse with exposure. Wear a mask!!!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

It could be anything really.
Live food colonies contain lots of things that could cause a problem.
Any small partical in the container, from their droppings, their food, fungus, or one of many other explainations.
I can see you now, next time you open the container, with your bio-hazad suit . :notworthy:


----------



## thenovice (Jul 8, 2009)

Just a post script:

I worked with fruitflies for years. Many of my colleagues were allergic to the cultures. It is said and believed it is an allergy to the mites living in the cultures. Have you got mites in the Dubia cultures? If so: start again and keep them cleaner and less humid...


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

No mites in there i try to keep them very clean and the rub is well vented.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have just been counting some dubia's out and came over with constant sneezing around 20 -30 times and my throat seemed to go mighty sore from the sneezing ,
> I have asthma and wondered if the dubia frass could be a trigger ???
> ...



the exact same happens to me i thought it may be the egg crates which causes problems for me as they do collect alot of dust


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

It could be anything really, I'm not allergic to a lot of things luckily. One exception however, urticating hairs, can't stand them!


----------



## Dykie (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I get the same thing.
I cough really bad and my throat tightens up especially when I clean them out.
If they run across my skin I get lots of little blisters like I have touched nettles.
I just wear gloves and work fast when handling them now.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not up on roaches, but don't some species secrete something as a defense (for some reason I keep thinking something like iodine?) or possibly could it be as a result of the breakdown of whatever you're feeding them?


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

I get this with the dust from meal worms and things I think it's just from the small bran particles get in ur nose lol it's like hay feaver I think but might be wrong


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not sure about roaches but I know that you can get allergic to mealworms. I have heard of a few people giving up breeding leopard geckos because of the allergies they develop form dealing with the mealworms on a day to day basis


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been breeding these for over two years and once a year they get a total clean out.
Remove any left food..
I feed .. oranges,whole mango,dried cat biscuits and cheap oats... 
I've never had any problems at all.
my vent I cut to 8x8 to give good air flow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have just been counting some dubia's out and came over with constant sneezing around 20 -30 times and my throat seemed to go mighty sore from the sneezing ,
> I have asthma and wondered if the dubia frass could be a trigger ???
> ...


I have the SAME problem. I sneeze ALOT in a row, throat hurts very quickly and within minutes I can hardly breath, also were they touch me I get lumps all the syptoms last around 2-3 hours with just 2 minutes in the company of the groups I keep. Wearing a good quality mask prevents me from all the problems (apart from the lumps) while I'm cleaning them out or sorting to sell on. my OH does the feeding to the animals with them and feeding so I get minimum contact with them as she worrys I'm going die it's that bad within minutes, but yet i still keep them as healthy, cheap and easy to care for food source :2thumb:


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

I also have asthma but have never experienced this with my dubias. The culture doesn't smell amazing though.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cockroaches can trigger asthma attacks and cause allergic reactions (although mostly mild) in the majority of people. Locusts are the same. The more you're exposed to them the worse the reaction gets as well (generally), so you'll never get used to it.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

antcherry88 said:


> Cockroaches can trigger asthma attacks and cause allergic reactions (although mostly mild) in the majority of people. Locusts are the same. The more you're exposed to them the worse the reaction gets as well (generally), so you'll never get used to it.


 good to know looks like no roach for me i ant taking no risk ive lung issues ie pigeonlung and other issues


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have just been counting some dubia's out and came over with constant sneezing around 20 -30 times and my throat seemed to go mighty sore from the sneezing ,
> I have asthma and wondered if the dubia frass could be a trigger ???
> ...


I have big problem with it- I must use some mask.
American breeders recommended me increasing of the humidity and keeping springtails in the roach colonies.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies ,
I was thinking perhaps it was just me with this allergy to them but after reading your posts seems like i am not alone .

I wear rubber surgical gloves when i mess about with them and think i might buy some dust masks see if it makes things any better and also limit the time with them.

Regards,

Buzz.


----------

